

The Pirate Bay is online, waving a pirate flag - jpswade
http://thepiratebay.se/

======
hakanito
Looks like the site is hosted on Binero[1].. which is a pretty cheap one-click
setup web hosting provider. I don't think it is likely they will open the
torrent site while hosting there. Probably a temporary solution if they are
working on something else.

[1] $ dig +trace thepiratebay.se

~~~
ainiriand
The video is leeched from isohunt, weird.

------
psykovsky
I confirm it's the real Pirate Bay. Annoying ads everywhere, even with no
content to show... /s

------
blossoms
My ISP is seemingly blocking that site. I can access it from my DO VPS,
though.

------
ainiriand
now it has a strange forward time counter and a hash...

~~~
petrosh
time since the last police raid

